#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ταινίες για μηχανικούς και όχι μόνο

## Xάρης

"Locke" ("Σε λάθος χρόνο")

Μου τη σύστησε φίλος και συνάδελφος.
Μια ταινία με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για μηχανικούς και δη για επιβλέποντες.
Δείτε την!

----------

